# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Cile është versioni më i thjeshtë i Linux?

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

KAm vendosur te instaloj ne Pc tim LINUX , sepse jam kurioz per kete OS.
Cili eshte versioni me i thjesht per tu perdorur?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O ditmir shiko mp se te kam derguar nje mp...Zgjidh e mer...

----------


## Danger Resist

Do doja edhe mua te me tregoje MorDor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agon_xh

Une do te ju kisha thene per UBUNTU, verzioni Live, dmth eshte OS qe ngrihet nga CD-ja nuk duhet far te instalohet, keshtu e shohish nese te pelqen ose jo Linux per te shkuar ne nje verzion me te mire si  Rad Had, Ubuntu, Suse etj.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mire pra po e provoj UBUNTU.
Cfare problemesh dalin nese cd eshte live?
A mund ti instaloj programet?

----------


## altiX

> Mire pra po e provoj UBUNTU.
> Cfare problemesh dalin nese cd eshte live?
> A mund ti instaloj programet?


Probleme nuk ka...
Se si funksionon instalimi mund ta shikosh edhe këtu.
...Besoj se kjo do të ndihmoj mjaft!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

altiX fkm shume per kete material me ndihmoi edhe mua e lexova te terin...Flm shume...

----------

